# Closed - thanks!



## Gracelia (Jun 7, 2015)

_(re-using an older thread)_

Hello!!!

*Got all the peaches, thank you to
all who helped <3*
dates do not matter, but prefer recent ones

















*info*
► please do not send any collectibles til i accept
thank


Spoiler:  



not for sale: for my own reference











































** _preference is to sell this in a full set_




















​​


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice collection.... dude. BTB is all I have atm though so best of luck!


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 7, 2015)

All come hither to the collectibles sale!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Zulehan said:


> All come hither to the collectibles sale!



I wish, I wish.


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Nice collection.... dude. BTB is all I have atm though so best of luck!





Zulehan said:


> All come hither to the collectibles sale!



Thank you!  I'm trying to think of what games I'd like to have/gift... so to those who PM'ed me, please be patient ^^; ... 
I may accept TBT offers as well if you're wanting to include it, but my priority comes to games I might want to try and play.

Also, if you've PMed, please don't spam my inbox. I will get around to replying XD


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 7, 2015)

What are they looking for anyways? Okay, never mind I saw the last post.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

I see. I wish I had more btb if you would accept that. I always have too little when I need it...


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I see. I wish I had more btb if you would accept that. I always have too little when I need it...



Yuh, you and your 22k tbt is "too little". Sure. Ok.


----------



## Karminny (Jun 7, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yuh, you and your 22k tbt is "too little". Sure. Ok.



That's what I tried to tell him! Smh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yuh, you and your 22k tbt is "too little". Sure. Ok.


Dude, those are worst AT LEAST 30k(white feather) in BTB if they accept it at all. Most people want game codes or other sites' currency.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> That's what I tried to tell him! Smh



I am a girl...


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 7, 2015)

It's more like 23K.


----------



## Karminny (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Dude, those are worst AT LEAST 30k(white feather) in BTB if they accept it at all. Most people want game codes or other sites' currency.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Im very sorry, I meant to use gender neutral pronouns but smh
im sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Im very sorry, I meant to use gender neutral pronouns but smh
> im sorry



LOL it's alright, it's just fun how many people think I am male.


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 7, 2015)

Major brain fail because I can't even think of games I'd want to play on several diff. platforms... /tear

I'm hoping to sell most of this in bulk. If not, my last resort will be TBT for the cheaper collectibles. ^^;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Major brain fail because I can't even think of games I'd want to play on several diff. platforms... /tear
> 
> I'm hoping to sell most of this in bulk. If not, my last resort will be TBT for the cheaper collectibles. ^^;


Good luck, I really wish I could get a game or two for you.. or that I had more currency that I do... damn my timing is ao awesome.


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 7, 2015)

boop.


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrats on your white feather, Noiru!!! 

also a bump~


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 8, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 9, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Lacey (Jun 9, 2015)

May I ask the date on your white and chocolate cake?


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 10, 2015)

Lacey said:


> May I ask the date on your white and chocolate cake?



Times are in EST
Regular cakes: 08/05/2014 - 1:48pm
09/09/2014 @ 2:28PM
09/12/2014 @ 5:35PM
03/29/2014 @ 10:05AM

Chocolate cake: 10/19/2014 @ 1:17am


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 10, 2015)

Up.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jun 10, 2015)

What collectibles would you trade for a DKCR3D code? I'd send first as I'm not absolutely sure these aren't expired.


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 11, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> What collectibles would you trade for a DKCR3D code? I'd send first as I'm not absolutely sure these aren't expired.



Hiya Daniel,

I'm not too interested in DKCR3D, but thank you!


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 11, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 11, 2015)

bump. added deviantart points + still looking for lord of magna


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 12, 2015)

boop


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 13, 2015)

bump :,) added sims!


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 14, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 15, 2015)

up


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 20, 2015)

closing as rules have changed.

@_@~


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 21, 2015)

bump (re-using thread)~_!_


----------



## Ayaya (Jun 21, 2015)

Can I buy a chocolate cake for 3k?


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 21, 2015)

Hiya, sure! Please send the payment whenever! 


Also, going to update stocks when I get on my pc.. feather set is not for grabs atm!


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 21, 2015)

boop


----------



## Ayaya (Jun 21, 2015)

Sent the bells your way!  Thank you


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Ayaya!

bump
good nightt!! going to bed so any PM s will be answered in a couple of hours! thank you


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

cherry for 50 BTB..?


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 22, 2015)

I think cherries are 120 in shop;; If you are ok with 200, more than happy to sell!


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

Can I buy two regular cakes please, how much?


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 22, 2015)

75 each, if thats ok! Do dates matter to you?


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

Bells sent! And any date is fine thanks


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks  sorry for the wait, just sent them!


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 22, 2015)

up! updated stock list


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 22, 2015)

bumpp


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

ohh I see eheh sorry I'm kinda new to this collectible things so T__T 

so umm would a regular cake and cherry for 275 be alright?


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 22, 2015)

tokkio said:


> ohh I see eheh sorry I'm kinda new to this collectible things so T__T
> 
> so umm would a regular cake and cherry for 275 be alright?



yup!! i will send once i receive the bells : )


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

ahh srry i just bought another one! have a good day/night


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

BTB sent! :^)


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2015)

Can you do 350ish for both Cherries?


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 22, 2015)

tokkio said:


> BTB sent! :^)



thank you! just sent the collectibles. sorry for the wait



Cadbberry said:


> Can you do 350ish for both Cherries?



i have one left! if you'd like it for 200, let me know ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> thank you! just sent the collectibles. sorry for the wait
> 
> 
> 
> i have one left! if you'd like it for 200, let me know ^^



I can do it for 200


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## toddishott (Jun 25, 2015)

Could I buy the cake for 25tbt?


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 25, 2015)

toddishott said:


> Could I buy the cake for 25tbt?



Woops, they're sold out! Sorry, I forgot to delete the icon n__n;


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 25, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 26, 2015)

boop~


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 27, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Kirito (Jun 27, 2015)

Are you still looking for an apple collectible? I am selling one for 4.5k


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 27, 2015)

Kirito said:


> Are you still looking for an apple collectible? I am selling one for 4.5k



I'd like to wait it out, but thank you for offering.


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 3, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Ami (Jul 3, 2015)

~~


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 12, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 27, 2015)

bump.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## LethalLulu (Aug 27, 2015)

I'll buy the last two houses


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Bump.


Thank you for the bump!



LethalLulu said:


> I'll buy the last two houses


Sure, I will send em' over once I receive the bells


----------



## LethalLulu (Aug 27, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Thank you for the bump!
> 
> 
> Sure, I will send em' over once I receive the bells



Thank you!


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you! So sorry for the wait, I got distracted haha. 

Closing thread~


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 20, 2015)

?\_(ツ)_/? re-using an old thread~! selling choco cake


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

gl!! n__n;; i totally missed the restock by like 2 minutes OTL


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> gl!! n__n;; i totally missed the restock by like 2 minutes OTL



aww LOL yeah HAHAH i saw the mk8 post!!! i came in tbt like ... 3 minutes after the direct posted, read it first before anything & saw new fancy cakes! thank you!


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 20, 2015)

Could I buy one for 3.5k tbt?


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 20, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> Could I buy one for 3.5k tbt?



Yes, of course! I'll send one your way when tbt is received =)

- - - Post Merge - - -

thank you~ enjoy!


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 20, 2015)

Ill take it for 3.2k and ur pm box is full


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 21, 2015)

^ i never would have thought it would get full, cleared and gz on the cake!

still selling~ 3 more : )


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 25, 2015)

hi

i am hoping to buy 5 peaches : D


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 25, 2015)

boopp


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2015)

ahhhh good luck!~


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 25, 2015)

i think Hanami has a thread selling peach that is on page 2...


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 26, 2015)

❦ *B U M P* ❦​


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you to Maru for a lovely peach.
4 more to go 

edit~ also going to bed, please leave any PM ~ tysm


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 27, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 28, 2015)

bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -












3 more to go!


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 28, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 29, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 30, 2015)

Good luck on your peach hunt! I'm looking for the same exact collectible x'DD
 I hope you get those peaches soon! ^^


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 30, 2015)

same to you!! thank you : )


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 30, 2015)

❦ *B U M P* ❦​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2015)

You still buying peaches? I could sell you mine if you want. They're from the latest bell tree direct restock afaik


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes! That would be wonderful :, D ~ I am looking for two more


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2015)

yeah i can sell mine for that price, let me know if you still want em


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah i can sell mine for that price, let me know if you still want em



yep! i will send 2.6k


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2015)

sure peaches coming asap when i get bells!


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 1, 2015)

thanks so much :,D !!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2015)

sent! and you're welcome


----------

